
Ask HN: What is required for a Danish citizen to work in the US for 6 months? - mangeletti
I have a friend from Denmark. He wants to come and work here as a software engineer in the US later this year, as a sort of intern, starting August or September, until his next university semester in February. I don&#x27;t know a lot about this subject, but my first inclination was to explain to him that he can&#x27;t work here without getting a company here to sponsor an H-1B visa for him. Firstly, is that true, or is there another way? Secondly, do you know of any companies that sponsor such pieces, or if there is an online resource for finding such companies?
======
ctstover
Generally, anyone can come visit for up to 6 months in a row. To legally be
employed, you need a work visa of some sort. For a short term gig, in the old
days, a letter from the employer was sufficient. I was on flying back from
Canada with a man doing just as recently as ten years ago. I would search for
the different types of work visas. On the other side of the cost spectrum,
there are entire businesses based around sorting these sorts of things out.
You could search for an immigration consultant.

